# HELP!!!! My birds are dying 1 by 1



## yancy07blue (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm going crazy here. almost every 2-3 days i have a dead bird, i don't know what else to do! I started raising fancy pigeons, I have different breed (atleast 10 different breeds) I now have a huge loft (i started with just a few pait and they are getting crowded, so i had a huge loft made) at first i notice 2 or 3 of my birds are not as active, so i just examine them and watch them day by day, but when 1 of them died, i went ahead and seperated the other sick one from the rest of the gang. i've been treating them with vet rx, but i still lose them, but lately, almost every 2-3 days i would find a weak one in my loft and i will quickly seperate them and isolate it and curethem, but i end up loosing them. My question is, is it possible that i may had purchase a sick bird that is immune to the virus and causing it to infect my other healthy birds? I do not want to keep loosing more birds! I need anyones help to prevent this from happening. In case i do have a healthy looking virus carrier in my loft, how can i track it down (since i can't see the sign) to have it moved or seperated from the others. Thanks so much for taking the time to read, and pls. help soon.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, you're going to have to describe the symptoms. You could be looking at Paratyphoid, E. coli or something else. What's "Vet Rx"? Do you have any Baytril or any other serious antibiotics?

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yancy, I'm so very sorry your birds are having health problems and not making it. I do believe I told you to be very, very careful about birds you got from Magnolia as the birds were there for a reason .. meaning owner didn't want them any longer. Also, told you to QUARANTINE and be careful .. did you do this? 

Take one of your ailing birds over to JEDDS in Anaheim but DO NOT take the bird inside .. ask them to come out and have a look at the bird and see what they say.

I can refer you to vets in the area, but I think JEDDS is your best first shot .. do realize that JEDDS will be at the Pageant of Pigeons and they may not have anyone in the store that really knows squat, so you keep your head about you, and if you get a dip s**t at JEDDS then come back next week.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

This stuff?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B0002YFA04/ref=dp_image_text_0?ie=UTF8&n=284507&s=kitchen

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pidgey said:


> This stuff?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B0002YFA04/ref=dp_image_text_0?ie=UTF8&n=284507&s=kitchen
> 
> Pidgey


Don't know, but probably.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, if it is, it's not going to help those birds at all.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Looks a lot like an early 'Robert Stroud' preperation...


Probably would be good for some things...but not for this.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

yancy07blue said:


> I'm going crazy here. almost every 2-3 days i have a dead bird, i don't know what else to do! I started raising fancy pigeons, I have different breed (atleast 10 different breeds) I now have a huge loft (i started with just a few pait and they are getting crowded, so i had a huge loft made) at first i notice 2 or 3 of my birds are not as active, so i just examine them and watch them day by day, but when 1 of them died, i went ahead and seperated the other sick one from the rest of the gang. i've been treating them with vet rx, but i still lose them, but lately, almost every 2-3 days i would find a weak one in my loft and i will quickly seperate them and isolate it and curethem, but i end up loosing them. My question is, is it possible that i may had purchase a sick bird that is immune to the virus and causing it to infect my other healthy birds? I do not want to keep loosing more birds! I need anyones help to prevent this from happening. In case i do have a healthy looking virus carrier in my loft, how can i track it down (since i can't see the sign) to have it moved or seperated from the others. Thanks so much for taking the time to read, and pls. help soon.




Hi yancyblue,



Better take one of the deceased ones to an able Vet, for a Necropsy...also, bring some fresh sick-one's poops, for getting a fecal analysis done.


Most illnesses will have an incubation period prior to showing symptoms.


"4-in-1" flock-treatment is worth a try, but, without a diagnosis, needing critical details, there's no way to say what is effecting these Pigeons.


If for isolating the observably sick ones, and providing definite warmth for them....have them on white towels....you can provide details about their demeanor, poops, urates, appearance...maybe helping us narrow things down a little.


How many Pigeons/Birds so you have?


How are they kept?


Phil
l v


----------



## yancy07blue (Oct 13, 2008)

Pidgey said:


> This stuff?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B0002YFA04/ref=dp_image_text_0?ie=UTF8&n=284507&s=kitchen
> 
> Pidgey


Yes, this is the one i'm using, cause when i went to out local feed store and i describe them what my bird is having they recomended this. (one of my bird is having a weird breathing problem, like a hiccup or something)


----------



## yancy07blue (Oct 13, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> Yancy, I'm so very sorry your birds are having health problems and not making it. I do believe I told you to be very, very careful about birds you got from Magnolia as the birds were there for a reason .. meaning owner didn't want them any longer. Also, told you to QUARANTINE and be careful .. did you do this?
> 
> Take one of your ailing birds over to JEDDS in Anaheim but DO NOT take the bird inside .. ask them to come out and have a look at the bird and see what they say.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info terry, I will try that, I'm so sad, remember the pics i posted here before? i lost the archangel,owl tumbler and the parlor roller. the birds i got from the bird farm seems fine, and all of them are still alive, it was my old pigeons that start dying, i will quarentine them from now on. what are those birds from bird farm anyways? are they donated birds? because they come and go so quickly. thanks!


----------



## yancy07blue (Oct 13, 2008)

pdpbison said:


> Hi yancyblue,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Phil, I had a big loft made for them (I will post picture soon) and they are devided into 2 section (a single area and a breeding area) my birds will be healthy 1 day then the next naxt i will see them all fluff up and sleeping in a corner and when i try to seperate them from the other they just get worst even with the treatment i'm doing and they died after a couple days. they also loose their appetite.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I am so very sorry to hear about your loss, Yancy. 

Just curious, did the deaths begin to occur _after_ the birds were introduced into the new loft? 

Cindy


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

If the problem began after they were put in the new loft, perhaps the ventilation is not adequate and you are having phenol formaldehyde resin fumes problems. This gas comes from the plywood if that's what you used to build the loft. You did mention that when you separate & isolate the birds, they improved and seemed cured but died later. Was that because they were returned to the loft??


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi again Yancy. I'm so very sorry for the loss of all these birds. Just for your information birds are taken to Magnolia Bird Farm for many reasons. Often fanciers just have too many and they sell their excess birds to Magnolia. Other times, the fancier has become ill or has passed away and the family takes the birds to Magnolia. 

As you discovered, you can find some very nice birds at Magnolia and can purchase them at a very good price. The downside is that you don't know how well the birds were cared for (or not) before they got to Magnolia so there is always a chance of bringing illness to your loft via one of these birds.

I sure hope you can get a handle of what the problem is.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

rainbows said:


> If the problem began after they were put in the new loft, perhaps the ventilation is not adequate and you are having phenol formaldehyde resin fumes problems. This gas comes from the plywood if that's what you used to build the loft. You did mention that when you separate & isolate the birds, they improved and seemed cured but died later. Was that because they were returned to the loft??


This is a very real possibility. Good observation, Rainbows!

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm sorry you're dealing with this. I had this problem last winter where for a few weeks, I lost one or two every other day or so, and it was just devastating. I treated them with 4-in-1 (though it's not really much help) and then vaccinated them all once the losses stopped. I don't think the 4-in-1 helped much (most people say it doesn't), rather than it just ran its course. It was mostly the young birds and weaker ones that I lost to it. Most of the birds were unaffected. 

A very important thing is to make sure their feed is absolutely dry. If it is damp at all, it can mold, and this can cause a lot of deaths. I don't know if that could be the cause for your birds, but just a thought. If the seed gets wet at all, any part of it, it can mold inside where you can't see it and is deadly to eat. I hope you are able to find the problem and save the rest of them.


----------



## yancy07blue (Oct 13, 2008)

rainbows said:


> If the problem began after they were put in the new loft, perhaps the ventilation is not adequate and you are having phenol formaldehyde resin fumes problems. This gas comes from the plywood if that's what you used to build the loft. You did mention that when you separate & isolate the birds, they improved and seemed cured but died later. Was that because they were returned to the loft??


No, the problem started when they are still in a small cage, 1 of my archangel died, but he is being picked on (because the breed is smaller than the others) so i thought that might have what causes his death. But then 1 by 1 other birds start getting sick (non social) so i isolate them and seperate them into another cage, but i still loose them. So i thought maybe it's too cold for them at night (even though i never had this problem b4, and i live in SoCal, it's not even too cold here) that is when i decided to have a big loft made, hoping that this will prevent mt birds from dying. All of them are happy in their new cage, but for some reason every 2-3 days a bird get sick, so i isolate them. if it was the loft that is causing it, then multiple birds should get sick at one time, but its not. Beside i think the carrier might be one of the one in the single(s) room, cause all the bird in the breeding room seems to be fine.


----------



## yancy07blue (Oct 13, 2008)

maryjane said:


> I'm sorry you're dealing with this. I had this problem last winter where for a few weeks, I lost one or two every other day or so, and it was just devastating. I treated them with 4-in-1 (though it's not really much help) and then vaccinated them all once the losses stopped. I don't think the 4-in-1 helped much (most people say it doesn't), rather than it just ran its course. It was mostly the young birds and weaker ones that I lost to it. Most of the birds were unaffected.
> 
> A very important thing is to make sure their feed is absolutely dry. If it is damp at all, it can mold, and this can cause a lot of deaths. I don't know if that could be the cause for your birds, but just a thought. If the seed gets wet at all, any part of it, it can mold inside where you can't see it and is deadly to eat. I hope you are able to find the problem and save the rest of them.


Thanks Maryjane, but I don't think that is the case, cause i make sure i replace their food everyday, and any dried poop in the feeding tray, i throw them away, plus it can't be accidently get wet, like if they dring water and eat or took a bath then go to the food, because my food container and water container is far apart inside the loft. 
But that could have a good guess, i would rather had that and know whats wrong, but at the moment i really have no idea and 1 of my very pretty white indian fantail is sick too, i'm so fraustrated!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi yancyblue,




Since common drinking Water containers are a prime means of illness being transmitted...or, canbe a sourceof illness if Galvanized or otherwise of wrong metal kind...


A) Do you use the Nylon-Plastic one-Gallon kinds? And are they made or modified so no poops get into the Water?


B) Do you acidify the Water or add anything to it? In order to reduce the life-span of Organisms sick Pigeons will reflux into the Water when drinking?


C) Do you scrub and steralize the Waterers every day or every other day?




What is their feed?


Do Mice or Rats get into the Bird area and eat fallen Seeds and so on?



Phil
l v


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I also meant to mention that I used raw Apple Cider Vinegar in their water too, which always helps, even as a preventative for those that aren't sick. I know how you feel, it's so frustrating and sad. I hope your fantail is okay.


----------

